#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Открытие джонангпинского центра в Москве

## Alex

В середине февраля в Москве на Китай-городе наконец-то открывается центр школы Джонанг.

По этому случаю в Москву вновь приезжает наш Лама - Йонтен Джямцо из монастыря Тактен Пунцок Чолинг в Шимле. Детали программы пока уточняются, окончательно все будет известно в конце месяца. Пока расписание такое:

*с 10-15 февраля*
- 2 недели - учения по Нендро;
- 3 недели - Пхова;
затем перерыв на неделю и
- месяц (sic) - учения по Чоду джонангпинской линии (по особой просьбе Его Святейшества Богдо-гегена).

Возможно также несколько учений по мадхъямаке-жентонг.

Следите за новостями!

----------


## Ersh

Поздравляю!!!

----------


## PampKin Head

Как славно!!!

----------


## Mylene

Ура! Молодцы!

----------


## Mylene

А кстати график учений какой будет? Вечерний?

----------


## Alex

Ну ясное дело... Мы ж все работаем...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Весьма занятно,
поздравляю

----------


## Нока

Где на Китай-городе будет центр? Дайте пжл ваш адрес.

----------


## Alex

Все сообщим ближе к делу. От метро пешком минут 10.

----------


## Dee Mon

А переводчика хорошего нашли?
А то когда в прошлый раз Лама Йонтен Джямцо приезжал, большие проблемы с переводом были на вечерних лекциях в Облаках.

----------


## Alex

Да, переводчика нашли хорошего и проверенного, со знанием амдосского диалекта. В прошлый раз приезд Ламы был несколько "спонтанным", поэтому толком подготовиться не успели.

----------


## Alex

Лама уже в Москве. В ближайшее время вывесим расписание учений. Ориентровочно начало 10-15 февраля.

----------


## Chanjub

> Лама уже в Москве.


Дождались таки!
Надеюсь он приехал с изображением древа Прибежища...

----------


## Павел Ивкин

практикующие!
а можете объяснить, в чём "фишка" джонангпы? просто сам я усердствую в гелугпе, но получил посвящение у Богдо-гегена ринпоче, а он - почитаемый гуру в обеих школах. и, кстати, лекции Йонтена Джамцо мне тоже довелось посещать - никаких различий в темах я не обнаружил. растолкуйте!

----------


## Alex

Итак. Всех приглашаем в наш новый центр - Петроверигский пер. д.10, стр. 4!

Учения будут по понедельникам, вторникам, средам, пятницам с 19.00 и по субботам с 10.00. Расписание такое:

6-18 февраля - нендро;
20 февраля-11 марта - пхова;
20 марта-15 апреля - чод.

Рекомендуемое подношение за один день учений - 200 р.

Подушки в центре, естественно, есть, но неизвестно, сколько будет народа; поэтому будет мудро прихватить подушку с собой.

Как попасть к нам: выход из метро "Китай-город" на ул. Маросейка, далее идти по правой стороне Маросейки, 2-й переулок направо, потом по Петроверигскому пер. прямо и налево (перед поворотом налево на круглой стене висит указатель со стрелкой: "Дом 10" ). Наш дом с аркой сразу после бюста Мясникова А.Л. Пройти в арку (над ней указатель: "строение 4"), первая открытая дверь налево (подъезд 4). Дверь с вывеской "турфирма Кайлаш".

----------


## Chanjub

> никаких различий в темах я не обнаружил. растолкуйте!


А никаких различий в темах и нет и не предвидется. 
Есть некоторые отличия в йидамах, линии передачи, приверженности к определенной филисофоской системе.
Конкретно про эти отличия лучше всего узнать непосредственно у нашего ламы.
Кое-какая информация по этой традиции есть на английском
http://jonangfoundation.org/
на русском проект пока не реализовался, но есть ссылки на английский ресурс
http://jonang.narod.ru/

----------


## Павел Ивкин

Спасибо за ссылку!

----------


## Kunga Choephal

есть немного и на русском:
http://club.kailash.ru/buddhism/2005/jonang-02.php

----------


## Alex

И еще:

http://kalachakranet.org/kalachakra_...g_history.html
http://jonang.org/index.asp
http://kalacakra.org/bokarr/bokarr.htm

Вот здесь проясняются некоторые моменты в истории нашей школы:
http://people.freenet.de/gruschke.an...ng_paper_E.htm
или, если Вы читаете по-немецки:
http://people.freenet.de/gruschke.an...g_paper_Dt.htm

----------


## Alex

По поводу расписания:

*в этот понедельник будет ганапуджа (цог).* Учения по нендро начнутся со вторника. Так что милости просим всех с соответствующими подношениями!

----------


## Павел Ивкин

а во сколько собираетесь на цог?

----------


## Alex

В 19.00

----------


## Alex

Внимание тех, кто ходит на учение!!! Лама никуда не уехал!!!

Сегодня учение *будет!!!*

----------


## Alex

В эти выходные в нашем центре будет проводиться... ну, ретрит не ретрит, а, скажем так, усиленная практика сидячей медитации (шаматха/випашьяна).
В пятницу, 21 апреля, 19.00 - объяснение практики.
Суббота, 22 апреля, и воскресенье, 23 апреля - с 10.00 до 18.00. Продолжительность сессий - в зависимости от обстоятельств, степени подготовленности собравшихся и т.д. Пока планируем где-то по часу.
Подношение - по желанию и возможностям.
Рады всех видеть, тем более, что сидячая медитация - "межплатформенный" формат.
А то аннутара-йога-тантру практиковать все горазды, а как посидеть часок-другой, отслеживая дыхание, так сразу все сдуваются  :Wink:  , и я первый в том числе.

----------


## Alex

В воскресенье, 23 апреля, после заключительной сессии медитации (ориентировочно в 18:30) будет также ганапуджа (цог), т.к., во-первых, это 25-й день (день дакини), так что по любому положено, во-вторых, на этот день мы переносим празднование дня Дже Таранатхи (на следующей неделе Ламы Йонтена, возможно, в Москве не будет), а, в-третьих (это моя кагьюпинская часть говорит), это день Кюнчен Чокьи Джюнгне - восьмого Тай Ситупы.

Ждем всех с подношениями. Будем петь про "панча амрита"  :Wink:  .

----------


## Alex

Внимание! Маленькая подвижка по времени!

Ганапуджа будет несколько раньше, *а именно в 17.00.* Просим не опаздывать!

----------


## Alex

В нашем центре до приезда ламы Йонтена (где-то в конце июня - начале августа) медитация каждую субботу в 10:00. Перед медитацией читаем по главе из Ламрима Чже Таранатхи (для повышения общеобразовательного уровня  :Smilie:  ).

Будем рады всех видеть!!!

----------


## Аминадав

- медитация каждую субботу в 10:00

а что за медитация?

----------


## Alex

Ну дык это ж дело сугубо личное... Никто же не видит, что ты конкретно делаешь... Шаматха/випашьяна, аналитическая/неаналитическая... Сессия одна, 50 минут.

----------


## Аминадав

Ага, понятно. По делам сейчас в Москве - скорее всего зайду в следующую субботу.

----------


## Mylene

Алекс, 
а во сколько ТОЧНО начнется медитация?
У меня с утренними подъемами проблемы, а хочецца.

----------


## Дарья Карпова

*с 10-15 февраля*
- 2 недели - учения по Нендро;
- 3 недели - Пхова;
затем перерыв на неделю и
- месяц (sic) - учения по Чоду джонангпинской линии (по особой просьбе Его Святейшества Богдо-гегена).

Возможно также несколько учений по мадхъямаке-жентонг.

Следите за новостями![/QUOTE]

А пригласить самого Его Святейшество Богдо Гегена Ринпоче не собираетесь ли? Для многих было бы большой радость видеть его в Москве

----------


## Дарья Карпова

А пригласить самого Его Святейшество Богдо Гегена Ринпоче не собираетесь ли? Для многих было бы большой радость видеть его в Москве

----------


## Alex

Ане:
вообще суббота утро - время, не очень удобное (в том числе и для меня по ряду причин). Буду стараться перенести практику в дальнейшем на другое время. А так собираемся к 10:00. Но если ты точно будешь, то подождем тебя минут 20. Если какие проблемы - пиши на ПС или по мылу, лучше сегодня.

Дарье:
Так он же был совсем недавно - прошлым летом... Правда, приглашал его ЦЛЦ, но на встрече в "Открытом мире", собственно, и была озвучена идея открытия центра...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

И это была большая удача для всех нас!

----------


## Дарья Карпова

Да, я там была, и на встрече тоже, но год назад - не так уж и недавно...

----------


## Alex

Здравствуйте, друзья,

Джонангпинский центр "Таранатха" с радостью сообщает о
возвращении в Москву нашего ламы Йонтена Джямцо. На этой неделе
возобновляются учения.

В пятницу, 7 июля, в 19:00 - наставления по медитации - "Единство
пустотности и сострадания".

В субботу и воскресенье в 11:00 начнутся учения по малой садхане Шри
Калачакры (сахаджа Калачакра), входящей в джонангпинское нёндро. Эти
учения продолжатся и на следующей неделе (расписание уточняется).
Рекомендуемое подношение - 200 р.

Ждем всех!

----------


## Alex

Вот уточненное расписание на грядущую неделю:

Вт., 19:00
Обещанная практика сахаджа-Калачакры (двурукий Калачакра яб-юм).

Пт., 19:00
Практика Ваджрасаттвы

Сб., 11:00
Практика Сингхамукхи (как йидама).

Вс., 11:00
Девять стадий шаматхи.

После каждой сессии учений для тех, кто вдруг  :Wink:   делает джонангпинское нёндро, будут краткие комментарии.

Ждём!

----------


## Mylene

Так. Насчет воскресенья можно комментариев попросить.
Собсно один нужен. Имеет смысл слушать, если с нуля?

----------


## Alex

Ань, я не понял, что ты имеешь в виду  :Smilie:  

Что с нуля? В смысле наставления с нуля? Скорее всего, да, т.к. буддисты почему-то приходят в гомеопатических дозах и основную часть аудитории составляют приверженцы всяких рэек и астральные космонавты.

А вопрос Ламе можно задать, например, перед учением.

----------


## Aleksey L.

млин, сёдня не смог, домашние заботы ... 8) 
вот бы как-нить еще повторить лекцию по сахаджа-калачакре !

----------


## Alex

Вообще Лама сказал, что в пятницу еще раз на этой теме остановится. Тем более, что вчера он был прямо-таки атакован "космонавтами" и кроме описания садханы (которое есть в отпечатанном виде), собственно, ничего не объяснил.
Заметно, что уровень получаемых наставлнеий напрямую зависит от состава аудитории. Вот если бы ты, тезка, пришел, можно было бы задать правильные вопросы и (надеюсь) получить правильные ответы, а то так - один в поле не воин. Меня и так уже упрекнули, что я себя считаю умнее всех  :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

> Ань, я не понял, что ты имеешь в виду  
> 
> Что с нуля? В смысле наставления с нуля? Скорее всего, да, т.к. буддисты почему-то приходят в гомеопатических дозах и основную часть аудитории составляют приверженцы всяких рэек и астральные космонавты.
> 
> А вопрос Ламе можно задать, например, перед учением.



Вот именно то и имела, на что ты ответил  :Smilie: 
Буддистов вообще не так много, особенно практикующих. Вопросы по лекции будут после лекции, если будут :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , ибо я при космонавтах стесняюсь обычно.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

_"Вс., 11:00
Девять стадий шаматхи."_

Это будет 16-го июля? Ничего, если я приду послушать только эти учения?

----------


## Alex

Конечно, ничего. Приходите, мы всем рады.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Спасибо!

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Alex, а в воскресенье учения долго продлятся?

----------


## Alex

А кто ж его знает... Навскидку - часа 2-2,5.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Понял. То есть не на весь день

----------


## Alex

А вот сегодня, похоже, космонавты все улетели в космос и учение было на высшем уровне. Б*о*льшая часть была посвящена *подробнейшему* разъяснению практики сахаджа-Калачакры (и пусть Ужж обзавидуется  :Wink:  ), плюс кратко практика Ваджрахеруки из джонангпинского нёндро, плюс учение по тексту Долпопы (на вкус - очень близко к дзогчен).

----------


## Alex

На следующей неделе (17-23 июля) учения будут во вторник, пятницу (19:00), субботу и воскресенье (11:00). Вся неделя будет посвящена комментариям на практику сахаджа-Калачакры. Основа комментариев - текст джонангпинского учителя Банда Гелека, основанный, в свою очередь, на знаменитом zab lam rdo rje'i rnal 'byor gyi khrid yig mthong ba don ldan Чже Таранатхи (на Западе этот труд известен как "Meaningful to Behold"), включенном Джамгоном Конгтрулом в программу трехлетнего ритрита как основное руководство по практике чжедрима и дзогрима Калачакра-тантры.
В тексте подробно освещены многие тонкие моменты, не упомянутые в тексте садханы.

----------


## Alex

На следующей неделе учения в те же дни. Основной темой на этот раз будет практика Сингхамукхи, ну и, само собой, сахаджа-Калачакра.

----------


## PampKin Head

Алекс, а нельзя ли уточнить: что и когда конкретно будет?

+ планируется ли повторение комментариев по Чод и Пхова?

----------


## Alex

Совсем конкретно уточнить сложно, т.к. лама Йонтен обчно корректирует "программу" в зависимости от аудитории. Но вообще сегодня (т.е. в субботу) и завтра он планирует закончить (во всяком случае, на время) учения по Банда Гелеку (объяснение садханы сахаджа-Калачакры, конкретно - повторение мантры). В любом случае где-то через неделю я отпечатаю текст комментариев вместе с садханой.
На след неделе вроде как практика Сигхамукхи (как йидама), но там особых тонкостей вроде как и нет.
Лучше всего уточнить это у ламы. Если хочешь, скину через ПС его мэйл и мобильник.
Учения по чоду и пхове не планировались, но ведь ламы дают то, что у них просят. Лама в Москве надолго, и если его попросить, он вполне может этот цикл повторить, тем более, что все тексты есть.
Если что, мой моб. 8-916-925-28-33.

----------


## Alex

Внимание! Завтра (25 июля) учений НЕ БУДЕТ. Встречаемся в пятницу.

----------


## Alex

А в субботу праздник -  день первого поворота колеса Дхармы (первая проповедь Будды).
У нас по такому случаю ганапуджа (цог) в 11:00. Милости просим!

----------


## Ngavang

Это та суббота, которая 29?  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Да, именно она..

----------


## Alex

На следующей неделе (31 июля-6 августа) в нашем центре никаких учений и практик не будет. После этого неделя (7-13 августа) будет посвящена практике золотого Джамбхалы. Занятия, как всегда - вторник, пятница (вечер), суббота, воскресенье (утро).

----------


## Alex

На наступающей неделе (14-20 августа) учений и практик в центре не будет, т.к., во-первых, караул устал, а, во-вторых, приехал Чога Ринпоче и все равно никто к нам не придет.
А вот еще через неделю, т.е. со вторника 22 августа, по тем же дням, что и раньше, по многочисленным просьбам трудящихся будет пхова.

----------


## Alex

Сегодня лама Йонтен улетает в Бурятию. До его возвращения мы собираемся на медитацию по субботам в 11:30. Приходите!

----------


## Alex

Расписание сессий по субботам:
11:30-12:20 - сидячая медитация (шаматха/випашьяна);
12:30-13:30 - практика Ваджрасаттвы.

----------


## Alex

Ну вот, Лама вернулся. В эти субботу/воскресенье в 11:00 - практика (сидячая медитация).

----------


## Нока

На следующей неделе какое расписание? Только с пятницы начнутся занятия или как, уточните, пожалуйста.

----------


## Alex

Только что пришел домой и уточняю.
Лама в следующее воскресенье (1 октября) возвращается в свой монастырь. На предстоящей неделе он будет давать краткие наставления по нендро в пятницу (19:00), субботу и воскресенье (11:00).
Вот.

----------


## Tutare

У-рааааааааааааа! Буду в мск приду к вам ! Очень обрадовалась что есть центр!

----------


## Tutare

Господа практикующие, дайте тел для связи пожалуйста!

----------


## Дима Б.

> Только что пришел домой и уточняю.
> Лама в следующее воскресенье (1 октября) возвращается в свой монастырь. На предстоящей неделе он будет давать краткие наставления по нендро в пятницу (19:00), субботу и воскресенье (11:00).
> Вот.


Здравствуйте! Подскажите, работает ли еще Ваш центр? Как часто приезжает лама?

----------

